# Ad Arma sucht (Ulduar 13/14 & S3D)



## Ishandria (28. April 2009)

*Moinsen Shattrath, 

Wir, die Gilde Ad Arma, 
suchen Verstärkung für unsere 25er Raids in Ulduar und PdK und für den kommenden Sturm auf Icecrown


Welche Klassen sucht Ad Arma zurzeit? 

[ 0 ] Waffenkrieger / Furorkrieger
[ 0 ] Defkrieger
[ 0 ] Elementarschamanen
[ 0 ] Verstärkerschamanen
[ 0 ] Restoschamanen
[ 0 ] Holypaladine
[ 0 ] Protpaladine
[ 0 ] Retripaladine
[ 0 ] Schurken
[ 0 ] Magier
[ 0 ] Hexer
[ 0 ] Jäger
[ 0 ] Disziplinpriester / Holypriester
[ 0 ] Schattenpriester
[ 0 ] Tanktodesritter
[ 0 ] DD-Todesritter
[ 0 ] Feraldruiden
[ 0 ] Moonkins
[ 0 ] Restodruiden

Wann geht Ad Arma raiden? 

Mittwoch und Donnerstag von 19:00 – 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag und Montag 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr


Bisherige Erfolge...

3.0 Content: 
CLEAR / [Zwielichtzone] im 10er und 25er / [Keine Ewigkeit Zeit] Malygos Speedkill 10er und 25er / [Undying] 10er und 25er in Arbeit!
3.1 Content:
Ulduar 10er: Belagerung, Vorkammer, Wächter und Abstieg in den Wahnsinn [10/13 Metaarchivement & Algalon unlocked]
Ulduar 25er: Belagerung, Vorkammer, Wächter und Abstieg in den Wahnsinn [ 6/13 Metaarchivement]
3.2 Content: 
Kolloseum10er: Nordend Beasts, Lord Jaraxxus, Fraktionschampions, Zwillingsvalküren, Anub'Arak [PdOK: 5/5]
Kolloseum10er: Nordend Beasts, Lord Jaraxxus, Fraktionschampions, Zwillingsvalküren, Anub'Arak [PdOK: 0/5]



Was erwartet Ad Arma von euch?

– Vorbereitetes, pünktliches Erscheinen in/vor der Raidinstanz 
– Wissen und Verständnis für die eigene Klasse, Spielmechaniken, sowie 
    derer Raidaufgaben und den Ehrgeiz sich permanent weiter zu 
    entwickeln (Equip farmen, Theocrafting, ...) 
– Respekt, Hilfsbereitschaft und Toleranz gegenüber anderen Spielern 
– Team- und Kritikfähigkeit 
– Ventrilo, Headset und funktionierendes Mikro 


Was könnt ihr von Ad Arma erwarten? 

– sehr gutes Gildenklima 
– Erfahrene Gilden- sowie Raidleitung 
– Homepage, Forum und Ventrilo // TS² Server 


Ihr seid interessiert?  

Dann bewerbt euch unter http://ad-arma-shattrath.de/


Bei Fragen stehen euch auch jederzeit unsere Offiziere zur Verfügung

Wendet euch dafür an Eeknay, Grun, Leodin, Dor, Enigma, Palapupu oder Redzack*


----------



## Ishandria (3. Mai 2009)

/weekly update


----------



## Ishandria (11. Mai 2009)

/wöchentliches gepushe undso


----------



## Ishandria (17. Mai 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (26. Mai 2009)

/push inc


----------



## Ishandria (2. Juni 2009)

/leicht verspäteter Push^^


----------



## Ishandria (15. Juni 2009)

/push it!


----------



## Ishandria (28. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Ishandria (13. Juli 2009)

/Yoggsarondownpush


----------



## Ishandria (1. August 2009)

Suchen noch Leute für feucht fröhliche Sommerabende in Ulduar


----------

